# Looking for advice on a DirectTiVo



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

We have a Series2 with 80 hour / dual tuner support and DirecTV service. I've been told that we'd need to acquire TWO DirecTV receivers to actually use both of those tuners. Well, I'm thinking it makes more sense to get a unit that just handles all of that in one box instead of three.

I have my eye on the HR10-250, but we don't have HD service and probably won't for a while. Are there better choices for me?

Our requirements:
1) Must work with DirecTV.
2) Must have the TiVo interface.
3) Must have the 'peanut' remote.
4) Must have dual-tuner support.
5) HD is optional.

Another issue we have, is that we currently pay a special rate of $6.95 per month. Back in 2007 we threatened to cancel our TiVo service in favor of Comcast's offerings and they cut our monthly rate from $12.95 to $6.95 and it's been that way ever since. My question is, can we retain that rate by switching boxes? We've upgraded our TiVo in the past; is there any reason to expect roadblocks?

Also, when I make my purchase, should I make sure the unit comes with an access card? I already have a working TiVo and DirecTV receiver.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What's your Tivo's model number? If it's a "Series 2 with 80 hour / dual tuner support with DirecTV service", then it sounds like it already has DirecTV tuners built it, so you don't need two DirecTV Receivers with it. You just need to connect it to your satellite dish and activate it on your account. Maybe I'm misunderstanding something?


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

Thats what I was thinking to but then the price of $12.95 lower to $6 seems a regular tivo. I had one when I started Directv 10 years ago but have the directivo which only works with directv.

I use the directivos rather than recorders something like the r10 I think which is somewhat different than directivo.

When I had a problem with my directivo, such as a tuner quit working, I replaced my unit with another similar unit as I have several units for backup that I bought used. I called directv and had them send me a card so I could my directivo that I had as a backup.

Not familiar with the dual tuners with tivo but I do have some receivers that I also collected that works with the tivo which I do not have anymore.

If your is a regular tivo then you would need the receivers, which I could help you out with for a small fee, but it would be easier to get a used directivo pretty cheap and use it.

Have to decide what you would like to do.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

If I'm understanding the OP correctly, he currently has a standalone Tivo (S2-DT), and is interested in purchasing a DirecTivo. Buying a used unit (ebay/craigslist) is about the only way to get one anymore. You need to make sure it is a RID unit, so don't get a DSR7000 or HDVR2. Any of the following models should work fine:

Philips DSR704 or DSR708
Hughes SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, or SD-DVR120
RCA DVR40, DVR80, or DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, or SIR-S4120R
DirecTV R10


----------



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the helpful replies.

I am sure I have a regular standalone TiVo. We bought the service when we were on Comcast cable. I'll look at that list you provided, whitepelican. But can you guys talk about access cards? Some DirecTiVos I've seen on eBay include them, some don't.

-Matt


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

The access cards might be included in the auction, but it's hit-or-miss (mostly miss) whether DirecTV will let you re-use them. Their stated policy says you need to get a new card from them for $20. It's possible to sweet-talk them into letting you use the old card, but I think it's gotten more difficult over the years.

If you're really interested in buying a DirecTivo, I have two of them that are scheduled to go on auction on ebay tonight. Send me a PM if you'd like to discuss it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

HazMatt said:


> But can you guys talk about access cards? Some DirecTiVos I've seen on eBay include them, some don't.
> 
> -Matt


Doesn't matter. In most cases you will need to get a new access card from DirecTV for $20.

I also want to clarify something for you as it almost sounds like you aren't aware.

DirecTivo's haven't been sold for over 5 years now. They don't make them anymore. DirecTV has their own DVRs that don't have the Tivo UI.

As for HD, the HR10-250 is the only HD capable DirecTivo out there, again it's old, having not been sold for over 4 years now, but it will only get HD via OTA antenna since all the HD on DirecTV has long been moved to 2 new satellite slots which the HR10 can't tune to and are in MPEG4 with the HR10 can't decode.

Tivo announced a new HD DirecTivo for DirecTV in 2008 but it's been delayed a couple times and looks to be delayed again into 2011. There are a couple other threads on it if you want to read up on it.

Bottom line is this: 
* Right now DirecTV does not have a current receiver that has Tivo in it and hasn't for 4-5 years. 
* So anything you get now is used and some are old enough they fall into the category of way old receiver DirecTV will no longer activate (non-RID)
* There is no HD unit currently, could be in the future but I certainly wouldn't switch to DirecTV on the hope it comes. Wait for it to come out first.

It sounds like Tivo is your top priority, nothing wrong with that. But I would really think about your decision here before you commit to 2 years with DirecTV with your only option used receivers from eBay.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The SA dual tuner can not be used with directv, not even controlling separate directv receivers, when it comes to sa dual tuner and directv its a single tuner tivo.

Anyways you will not be able to turn on the directv service using used receiver.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Anyways you will not be able to turn on the directv service using used receiver.


I thought he made it pretty clear in the original post that he already has DirecTV service. In that case, getting a used DirecTivo and activating it on his account shouldn't be any problem at all.


----------



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

shibby, that's valuable information regarding the HD stuff; now the HR10-250 is a lot less desirable.

Yes we already have DirecTV service. Our situation is somewhat unique because we are the night managers at a business that uses DirecTV for some of our services. We won't even be paying for the DirecTV service.

I was aware of the stupidness between DirecTV and TiVo and the resulting lack of combined units in the past few years. The info posted in this thread has definitely helped me. I'll still have to devote some time in researching this stuff, but I'll pop back if I have more questions. Thanks!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I have recently activated two HR10-250 units that I bought used. Both had access cards in them when I got them. I activated both with no issues. I was not required to purchase new access cards. 

The HR10-250 is perfect for me right now (currently using four of them). I get DirecTV with the TiVo UI and can record OTA on the same box. The only HDTV I have at the moment is a 20" and is in my daughter's room, so HD is not a concern for me.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 28, 2001)

The real question I'd have is whether the tv is sd or hd. If hd, then worth considering directv's brand of dvr to fully support current hd (as much as that doesn't feel right for me personally), but if the tv is sd, then picking up one of the models that whitepelican suggests seems very worthwhile. Also, if the tv is sd, another downside to the hr10-250 is I believe directv still insists that you pay for the hd service because you have an hd-capable receiver.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> also want to clarify something for you


Why?

Why is it your mission in life to do this, create this little limited realm of yours?

You are the only (living) TCF member who has never started an "Is this stealing?" thread. You apparently watch no TV shows. You don't dump on Alfer. You made zero contributions to the JM J Bullock thread. You expressed no political views when that was allowed. You have no opinions about anything, other than that Tivo is bad and DirecTV is good. Of course you are not even a DirecTV customer, as you protest much and with some frequency, so you have no dog in this fight. And yet there is this continual barking in the background.

I say this not in criticism but in admiration. My life is complicated, as many of ours are, and I yearn for your simplicity of world view. Can you teach us your secret?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Wil said:


> Why?
> 
> Why is it your mission in life to do this, create this little limited realm of yours?
> 
> ...


Did you even read his reply beyond "let me clarify"? If you did, you have real comprehension problem. Guy recommends to the OP not to switch to DirecTV and get into 2 year contract based on the fact that new DirecTivo is not available yet and you consider that "DirecTv is good" post ? Your smart ass comments don't bring anything of value and just show how incredibly ignorant you are.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Wil said:


> Why?
> 
> Why is it your mission in life to do this, create this little limited realm of yours?
> 
> You are the only (living) TCF member who has never started an "Is this stealing?" thread. You apparently watch no TV shows. You don't dump on Alfer. You made zero contributions to the JM J Bullock thread. You expressed no political views when that was allowed. You have no opinions about anything, other than that Tivo is bad and DirecTV is good. Of course you are not even a DirecTV customer, as you protest much and with some frequency, so you have no dog in this fight. And yet there is this continual barking in the background.


Many noticed this long ago. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

samo said:


> Your smart ass comments don't bring anything of value and just show how incredibly ignorant you are.


Thanks for the constructive criticism, which I welcome.

I've always figured you and shi..., whasisname, were the samo guy, so thanks to you both!


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Wil said:


> Thanks for the constructive criticism, which I welcome.
> 
> I've always figured you and shi..., whasisname, were the samo guy, so thanks to you both!


LOL I have been thinking this for some time now. They all start with "S" 

What is the term for this? Isnt it "Green lawning" (Having multiple Id's in a forum so you always have someone to back you up even when you are wrong)

I crack up whenever a thread is completely biased one way or another IE: In a "Is this stealing" where 99.99999 % Of the forum thinks it is stealing and sure enough up pops the one poster that disagrees and is on the side of the OP


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wil said:


> Why?
> 
> Why is it your mission in life to do this, create this little limited realm of yours?


Wow. I tell the dude what is going on (as he clearly didn't know) and recommend that he *not* get DirecTV but instead to look at cable and get a stand alone Tivo. And yet you attack me. Awesome, gotta love it.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

shibby191 said:


> Wow. I tell the dude what is going on (as he clearly didn't know) and recommend that he *not* get DirecTV but instead to look at cable and get a stand alone Tivo. And yet you attack me. Awesome, gotta love it.


Sorry but I must have missed where you told him to get cable and a standalone TiVo. All I saw was TiVo bashing. Shall I quote you.

anything you get now is used and some are old enough they fall into the category of way old receiver DirecTV will no longer activate.

Wil is right you are here with an agenda. When someone calls you on it just accept it.

BTW I will take my way old TiVo any day of the week.

The biggest reason I believe you have an agenda is you have been on a TIVO forum for 3 years and the only thread you ever started was about Directv receivers. what percentage of your posts are about D* and the HR's 80% 90% 100%


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I doubt anyone here has an "agenda". We all write from our personal viewpoint and should accept that such a viewpoint may not be universally shared. Name-calling is not helpful.

FWIW, I've been a TiVo user for ten years and a DirecTV+ DVR user for three. I currently run an HR10, HR20 and HR21. There are a lot of pragmatic issues to take into account when choosing DirecTV receivers - even if you are a "TiVo forever" kind of guy, the fact is that to get full use of DirecTV today means not using a TiVo. A year from now that may no longer be true - but I am not willing to bet on it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rolybert said:


> Sorry but I must have missed where you told him to get cable and a standalone TiVo. All I saw was TiVo bashing. Shall I quote you.
> 
> anything you get now is used and some are old enough they fall into the category of way old receiver DirecTV will no longer activate.
> 
> ...


Ummm, why don't you actually read what he wanted to know, which was what his options are both SD and HD.

My quote was simply that the DirecTivo's haven't been made in about 5 years and some are old enough that DirecTV won't activate them anymore (thus be careful getting on on eBay) because DirecTV won't activate any non-IRD receiver (which some of the older DirecTivo's are).

This is Tivo bashing how?

Then I proceed to let him know something that he didn't know that the HR10-250 cannot get any HD from DirecTV but OTA only. Again, true and not bashing at all and in fact looks like I saved him some pain because he didn't know this.

I then also suggested that DirecTV may not be right for him, especially going into a 2 yr commitment on the hope that a yet unreleased box actually gets released in a certain timeframe which nobody has any solid information on yet.

Again, no bashing, just the facts.

So I steered the guy away from DirecTV and said, and I quote:


> It sounds like Tivo is your top priority, nothing wrong with that.


So how you take this as "Tivo bashing" and as a DirecTV fanboy I'll never know. Sounds to me that it's *you* that can't accept the reality of the situation to properly give people advice.

*My advice is this (and please read carefully, I will try to use small words for you):*
If Tivo is your top priority and you also need HD as well then DirecTV, right now, may not be the best choice for you as you have no options. If you have DirecTV already and can hold out until there are some finalized dates on release of the new HD unit then by all means. But I would advise anyone thinking of moving to DirecTV to think about it long and hard because I know I personally would never sign up for DirecTV *hoping* that some new box nobody has seen and has no firm release date will come out, again assuming Tivo was my top priority. I'd push someone toward getting a Tivo HD or Premier and cable/FIOS if that was an option for them. Again, assuming a real Tivo is the top thing they are after.

Now if SD is all you care for or need then my advice is simple...if you feel comfortable with older hardware then an SD DirecTivo is a fine device and still works great for SD channels from DirecTV. Only thing you really miss is VOD and interactive stuff and if you don't care about those things then rock it with a DirecTivo. Just be careful where you buy and check on things like how old is the hard drive, power supply and so forth. Last thing you want to do is buy one only to have it fail on you soon after. So check with Weeknees (if they still sell them) before hitting up eBay. And make sure to get an RID unit.

So, is that all clear enough for you? I hope I didn't burst your bubble by not "bashing" Tivo, which I wasn't doing before either. Truth hurts I guess, but if Tivo is your top priority then DirecTV may not be the service for you. Understand?


----------



## pdcullen (May 19, 2010)

I have a Phiilips DSR704 sitting around doing nothing, with an access card. Took it out of service 3.5 years ago, worked then. Untouched since then. 

PM if interested.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

shibby191 said:


> Ummm, why don't you actually read what he wanted to know, which was what his options are both SD and HD.
> 
> My quote was simply that the DirecTivo's haven't been made in about 5 years and some are old enough that DirecTV won't activate them anymore (thus be careful getting on on eBay) because DirecTV won't activate any non-IRD receiver (which some of the older DirecTivo's are).
> 
> ...


I love how you now completely change your post from what you posted originally to now sound like you are truly being helpful. Why did you not post it that way from the start. You said basically the same thing you did before but now wrapped it all up in sunshine. Un believble.

Perhaps if you posted this originally

"Now if SD is all you care for or need then my advice is simple...if you feel comfortable with older hardware then an SD DirecTivo is a fine device and still works great for SD channels from DirecTV"

Instead of only this.

"Bottom line is this: 
* Right now DirecTV does not have a current receiver that has Tivo in it and hasn't for 4-5 years. 
* So anything you get now is used and some are old enough they fall into the category of way old receiver"

And since the OP said CLEARLY

"we don't have HD service and probably won't for a while"

Perhaps you could have mentioned the fact that the HR10-250 even though cant get HD from D* it is also a superior unit for SD and can record OTA.

Instead of saying it like this.

"As for HD, the HR10-250 is the only HD capable DirecTivo out there, again it's old, having not been sold for over 4 years now, but it will only get HD via OTA antenna since all the HD on DirecTV has long been moved to 2 new satellite slots which the HR10 can't tune to and are in MPEG4 with the HR10 can't decode"(since the OP said he has no HD and wont for a while what is wrong with a hr10-250 and why even mention it this way)

Perhaps agenda is a wrong word but I still agree with what Wil said.

And about my giving advice I would have reccomended since the OP said he did not care about HD I would have said you can get many good directivos and a Hr10-250 is a great unit for SD to get until you are ready for HD then see what your choices are.

The OP came to a Directv TiVo forum asking for advice about TiVo.

IMO all you did was give half truths completely ignoring the fact that there are plenty of GOOD Directivos out there to get.

Check out Pdcullen


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

pdcullen said:


> I have a Phiilips DSR704 sitting around doing nothing, with an access card. Took it out of service 3.5 years ago, worked then. Untouched since then.
> 
> PM if interested.


Now that is how you are helpfull in a Directv with tivo forum For someone looking for a great dual tuner Directivo.

I hope the OP sees your post.:up:


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

stevel said:


> I doubt anyone here has an "agenda". We all write from our personal viewpoint and should accept that such a viewpoint may not be universally shared. Name-calling is not helpful.
> 
> FWIW, I've been a TiVo user for ten years and a DirecTV+ DVR user for three. I currently run an HR10, HR20 and HR21. There are a lot of pragmatic issues to take into account when choosing DirecTV receivers - even if you are a "TiVo forever" kind of guy, the fact is that to get full use of DirecTV today means not using a TiVo. A year from now that may no longer be true - but I am not willing to bet on it.


Im sorry Steve but I disagree with you on this one. If you dont want HD and want Directv then the Directivos are a way to go. I agree with you if you want HD and Directv then TiVo is out for now. The only reason I called out shibby on this is he spends all of his time over at the HD directv forum and comes in here and puts down the SD tivos as well by almost calling them old and useless which is 100% not true.(After Will and I called him on it he replied to me totally different like I would not notice) I still have my modded to 400 hour dsr704 and it has never giiven me any issues. I guarantee there are still new or like new ones sitting in boxes out there for sale.

BTW I dont recall calling him names

FWIW Steve I would take your opinion anytime over someone that came here and contributes nothing to the Community as a whole other than a completely biased opinion(Better than agenda ) I am sorry but that IMO is not someone that should give advice here in the basically SD forum. You on the other hand have both and use them. 
Where was the party in question 5 years ago, not here discussing Directivos.

He or she came here 2 years after the breakup of Tivo and D* and has done nothing but praise D* receivers and do everything to sway people away from Directivos. You cant deny it.

Also IMO I would not be so on their case if Directivo's were completely a dead issue. Which as long as there are working units out there or D* stops supporting them they are not a dead issue and anyone that comes into THIS sub forum deserves correct info not biased opinions and half truths like they are old way old. Since people have 10 year old units still working perfectly 5 year units are NOT way old. And perhaps some new units or like new can be had here even in this forum from well trusted regulars like yourself.

Roly steps down from the podium as I have said my piece which I have been wanting to say for a while. This speech was not directed to you Steve just explaining my feelings which are totally justified


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Let me ask you this Shibby after the OP

Said this is what he wanted

Our requirements:
1) Must work with DirecTV.
2) *Must have the TiVo interface*
3) Must have the 'peanut' remote.
4) Must have dual-tuner support.
5) *HD is optional*
And White pelican told him these units will work fine

Philips DSR704 or DSR708
Hughes SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, or SD-DVR120
RCA DVR40, DVR80, or DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, or SIR-S4120R
DirecTV R10

( BTW you forgot that a HR10-250 will work well and meet the requirements) ( I am not saying they are going to ever get HD but since the OP had #5 in his requirements....)

Why did you come here talking about how old they are making them sound like junk. I doubt it is because you love TiVo


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

samo said:


> Did you even read his reply beyond "let me clarify"? If you did, you have real comprehension problem. Guy recommends to the OP not to switch to DirecTV and get into 2 year contract based on the fact that new DirecTivo is not available yet and you consider that "DirecTv is good" post ? Your smart ass comments don't bring anything of value and just show how incredibly ignorant you are.


Did you bother to read the OP

1. He already has Directv
2. All he wants are SD Directivos since HD is OPTIONAL. All the one you are bashing did was call out the party in question as to why he put down Directivos in a Directivo forum with no explanation trying to sway the OP away from Tivo which the OP clearly wants. So before you side with ..... against Wil and call him names you better read all the posts and try a little reading between the lines.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

rolybert said:


> Let me ask you this Shibby ... Why did you come here talking about how old they [DTivos]are making them sound like junk.


Because that's what he does. The only thing he does.

It's interesting that Stevel joined the discussion. He is a TCF member, like most of us with a lot of interests. He happens to be both a DTivo and a DirecTV HD user and he believes (correctly) the DirecTV units have come a long way. He likes them a lot, and from time to time he comments to that effect. No one has any problem with that.

Shibby and same do only one thing. Knock Tivo. Relentlessly. Thus the suspicion of an agenda.

At current prices, the HR10-250 is a marvel if HiDef is not a requirement beyond OTA channels. Hackable too, makes a very flexible home-networkable component; plays back HiDef programming from a variety of sources just fine if you're technically comfortable with converting to .ty files.


----------



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy FRICK people&#8230; Apparently I missed my thread subscription updates!! LOL!!! I came back and had a good laugh at some of the crazy passions that people have here. Reminds me of the good old Mac vs. PC flame wars that I used to participate in! 

Anyway, what I ended up doing was swapping my DirecTV DVR / Receiver with my sister's HR10. She prefers the DirecTV DVR interface and we prefer the TiVo interface, so it was the perfect solution. Access cards stayed with their machines and things are working good so far. By the way, one of her complaints about the TiVo unit was the "beep-boop" sounds, but she is just too lazy to hunt through the settings to turn it off. She also didn't know about the nice 6-second instant rewind on the TiVo remote (one of my favorite features).

And to clarify our setup (since there was some confusion), here's another bullet list:
&#8226; Our DirecTV service is free for us. We have a unique living situation and cable TV isn't an option, but the DirecTV is included.
&#8226; We have a standard definition TV and have no immediate plans on upgrading to HD. If the right DirecTiVo came along (hence my interest in the HR10-250), I would lean towards that so I wouldn't have to replace a DVR when and if we upgraded our TV.
&#8226; In our opinion (me and my wife), the DirecTV DVR interface is abysmal compared to a Series2 DVR. So yeah, TiVo interface is still worth it. Truth be told, I'm really interested in the new Apple TV because I love the simplicity of Apple's design. I am technically capable of tinkering to some degree, but I hate it. It annoys me that I have to resort to older technology to get what I want, but at least it's still available.

And pdcullen, I did see your post. I still might be interested&#8230;&#160;I have a TV in my office that I only have my Xbox 360 hooked up to. Might be nice to have my own TiVo unit.

So if y'all are still interested in answering my questions, here's a couple more:
1) It appears as though I don't need my regular TiVo account as the new R10 didn't ask me for any new setup details&#8230; I'm thinking I can probably cancel my original TiVo account that I used for our standalone TiVo Series2 DVR?
2) If I do get a 2nd DirecTiVo for my office, I'm assuming we'll have to add another receiver to the purchased plan? We currently have a four-wire satellite feeding two to our new HR10 and a third to another regular DirecTV receiver that runs some TVs for business purposes. That leaves the fourth wire for this potential office setup.

Thanks for the impassioned discussion! 

-Matt


----------



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

Well gosh, I guess this 5th post will let me send a PM to pdcullen!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't need a TiVo account with an HR10 (or other DTiVo). You do need "DVR Service" from DirecTV, but I assume you already have that.

If you add another DirecTV DVR, you'd probably want a 5x8 multiswitch so that both DVRs can have two inputs and use both tuners. You normally would have to pay a mirroring charge for the added box.


----------



## HazMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

OK thanks for the help, stevel.


----------

